# Latest Update with Theory Shifter Rom?



## Reverence (Nov 23, 2011)

I am interested in getting the latest update that Motorola pushed out, but I still want to keep my root and the customer Theory Shifter ROM that I have on there. I am new to this, so I have a few questions.

So to get the update, I have to unroot my phone and bring it back to stock, correct? Before I do that, should I make a backup of my phone with the rom? If I do that, will I be able to install that backup after doing the OTA update and re-rooting, or will I need to set everything up again from scratch?


----------



## neckbonest (Oct 29, 2011)

You do not have to unroot. Make a nandroid backup and flash back to stock. Then do the forever root install the update and you should be good.


----------



## nstallion (Oct 31, 2011)

Someone correct me if I'm wrong, but Shifter 2.3 is based on the 5.7.893 files which are more up to date than what they are pushing OTA. Why would you want to "update" to a previous version?


----------



## 2defmouze (Oct 12, 2011)

If you guys haven't performed either the official OTA or one of the leaks, then you have the stock radio and kernal files. They can only be updated with one of those 2 methods, devs can't touch them because of the locked bootloader. In terms of the system, flashing a ROM such as th3ory's shift3r which was based off 5.7.893, and now Kin3tx which is based off 5.8.894, will give you all the benefits of the updated system, but you can only upgrade your radio and kernal files by going through the official OTA process, or using one of the leaks. There are multiple threads going over all this stuff. Look through them and see if you're able to figure out what you want to do from there.


----------

